# Culpepper outdoors 1st annual bowfishing tournament



## crawdad24

CULPEPPER OUTDOORS 1ST ANNUAL BOWFISHING TOURNAMENT....CLARKS HILL RESERVOIR.....MARCH 17, 2012....DETAILS COMING VERY SOON............THIS IS GOING TO BE BIG!


----------



## Michael

I'll be there


----------



## Stickemdeep

I will if cast and blast or some one will let me shoot with them


----------



## castandblast

I don't know if I'll be able to make it or not. Iv got training the 13th- the 16th out of town. Im not sure if i'll be back in time. I for sure want have to scout the lake before the shoot.


----------



## castandblast

plus stickem, you have to be atleast 5.6 and can drive a car to fish off my boat!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

I might make it.


----------



## Stickemdeep

If I wear boots I'm 5,4 1/2 and that's were my g paw comes in for the transportation


----------



## Huntndemgaducks

Our squad will be there.


----------



## castandblast

Just giving you a hard time stickem.


----------



## Stickemdeep

But I can use stilts if I can't see over the rail haha and did u get the be. And is it yellow and black tiger stripe and around 550$?


----------



## castandblast

Haha you need elevator shoes to see over the rail. And yes that is it. I'm picking her up Sunday I hope. The black eagle with esc limbs, custom dipped. It was on bfc a while back ago.


----------



## JpEater

Spread the word on this shoot! There will be sponsors donating stuff to give away!


----------



## BigDawg123

When will info be available?


----------



## 67chevyjr

any news yet?


----------



## Michael

I heard that since that is St. Patrick's day, all contestants have to wear green


----------



## crawdad24

CULPEPPER OUTDOORS 
1ST ANNUAL 
â€œWORKIN MANâ€™Sâ€� BOWFISHING TOURNAMENT 
March 17, 2012
Registration and festivities begin at 5:00 p.m. 
Tournament begins at 7:30 p.m. Weigh-in 2:00 a.m.


Clarks Hill Reservoir 					Big Ten Format 
Cherokee Boat Ramp			                $75 Entry Fee 
Lincolnton, Georgia                                      $25 Numbers POT 
*Trailering allowed					2 or 3 man teams 
·	Portion of Big Fish pot will go to Appling Archers Ministry
any extra donations will be greatly appreciated

*GUARANTEED $750 1ST PLACE
MORE PLACES PAID BASED ON ENTRIES

WIN A NEW BOW!!!
RAFFLE!!
SHOOTING CONTESTS!!!
FOOD!!! Provided by the Lincoln County Chamber of Commerce


Supported by: Mission Archery, Mathews Solocam, Surefire Flashlights, AMS Bowfishing,Muzzy BOWFISHING and Culpepper Outdoors & Lincoln County Chamber of Commerce


----------



## Michael

"Shooting contest"


----------



## BigDawg123

Will you be posting directions?


----------



## crawdad24

Shooting contests off the dock baby!


----------



## crawdad24

5926 augusta hwy (washington rd.) Lincolnton, Ga. 30817


----------



## BigDawg123

Thanks


----------



## JpEater

Thought we were gonna do a $25 numbers pot?


----------



## crawdad24

it is numbers!!!!  sorry


----------



## Energy

Sounds like a blast!


----------



## crawdad24

Bump it up!


----------



## thompsonsz71

We hope to be there


----------



## djustice

The Cullars Inn of Lincolnton, GA, at this time, has rooms available the weekend of the Bowfishing Tournament.  They are located at 140 Elm Street, Lincolnton, GA 30817.  Their phone number is 706-359-6161.  There are also several eating establishments located within close proximity to the motel.


----------



## JpEater

djustice said:


> The Cullars Inn of Lincolnton, GA, at this time, has rooms available the weekend of the Bowfishing Tournament.  They are located at 140 Elm Street, Lincolnton, GA 30817.  Their phone number is 706-359-6161.  There are also several eating establishments located within close proximity to the motel.



Awesome! Glad to hear Lincoln County is going to be sponsoring the event as well!


----------



## crawdad24

Bump it up!


----------



## creeksidelc

We will be there. Can't wait!


----------



## doghunting029

i might come out and play that night !


----------



## Huntndemgaducks

Roughly how many teams are expected?


----------



## crawdad24

ttt


----------



## crawdad24

5:00, registration and festivities begin.  We'll have the Lincoln County Chamber of Commerce providing and cooking free food for everyone shooting.  Also, a raffle for all registered shooters will begin.  We'll be giving away items from MUZZY, SUREFIRE, INNERLOC, AMS, HEN & ROOSTER CUSTOM KNIVES, and a MISSION bowfishing bow.  Also the SHOOTING COMPETITION will begin, We have a Rinehart Carp & Gar target that we will be shooting at off the dock!  Let see what ya got! Shooting for prizes!  The sooner you show up and register the sooner you might win something.  Its going to be a great time, call all of your buddies and get them to come out.  Blast off is at 7:30 p.m.  Show up early so you don't miss the fun!  Look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## thompsonsz71

Thanks for doin something good for us Casey!


----------



## crawdad24

NO problem!  I love it!!


----------



## crawdad24

Our sponsors are starting to come through for us!


----------



## crawdad24

SureFire!


----------



## crawdad24

Hen & Rooster Custom Knife!


----------



## crawdad24

All of these items will be given away in our drawing, or given as prizes for the shooting contest!  All registered participants qualify for the general raffle and shooting contests!  Big Thanks to MUZZY, MISSION, SUREFIRE, INNERLOC, RINEHART, HEN & ROOSTER, CULPEPPER OUTDOORS, and LINCOLN COUNTY CHAMBER OF COMMERCE!


----------



## Michael




----------



## Huntndemgaducks

Looking forward to it!


----------



## jaymax

*Nice*

Nice job puttin this onein together brother!! Wish I could make it to help out..Jaydens b-day party between 4-6 at our house same day. I know its along drive but, wish CR and KG could miake it!  We'll talk this week


----------



## crawdad24

Thanks Jay.   Its going to be a geat time!


----------



## thompsonsz71

Its looking like we will be there.... got the head gasket replaced on the big motor this afternoon so everything looks good for us! Can't wait.... heard the weather is looking great as well!


----------



## crawdad24

Saaaweeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crawdad24

ITS GETTING CLOSE


----------



## doghunting029

yes sir


----------



## S Adams

Would love to shoot this one! but i have a new job and work on the weekends!


----------



## JpEater

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Roughly how many teams are expected?



I wouldn't be surprised to see 18-20 boats.


----------



## thompsonsz71

It wouldn't surprise me either....


----------



## Huntndemgaducks

It's about that time, puttin final touches on the boat now time to pray the fish stay where they were last night


----------



## Michael

My hat is off to Casey for putting on a great shoot last night 

There were well over 100 people there. 

Yet I believe everyone had as much fun as we did 

Thanks for all the work you put into this shoot.


----------



## S Adams

So who won and with what weight or fish numbers?


----------



## thompsonsz71

Michael won big 10 with 237? Maybe and frank and Cody Knox won numbers with 76.... thanks Casey for an awesome job! Hopefully we will be a little more ready for the next one....


----------



## StikR

thompsonsz71 said:


> Michael won big 10 with 237? Maybe and frank and Cody Knox won numbers with 76.... thanks Casey for an awesome job! Hopefully we will be a little more ready for the next one....



This post is worthless without pics

Surely someone had a camera and can post a few pics...


----------



## Michael

It's not very good, but here's the best pic I have of the 11 fish we shot. Started off pretty good with a 45 lb flathead and several carp over 30, but ended up having to shoot an 8 lb gar and a 12 lb carp just to have 10 to weigh.


----------



## crawdad24

Had an awesome shoot and an amazing turnout 26 boats!  Results coming soon!


----------



## Michael

After filleting out that flathead, I found he'd recently eaten a 1-2 lb bass. I thought they mostly ate bream and shad, but I guess once they get this big, they'll eat anything they can.


----------



## StikR

Nice job Michael.  Congrats on the win!  Looks like y'all had a good night scouting / shooting this week too.

And we have been thinking the flat heads were coming up shallow to spawn...they're here to suck the bass off the beds


----------



## crawdad24

*1st Annual Workin' Man's Bowfishing Tournament Results*

BIG TEN FORMAT 

1  Michael Evans, Bud Fleming, Jeff Moomey     237.4 lbs.
    $950

2  Team Rental/ Joshua McElhaney, Mathew McElhaney, Cody Davis                                                              196.8lbs
     $500

3  Tyler Stephens, Cody Dalton, Aaron Blaud   189.3lbs
     $300

4  Houston Mullins, Evan Watson, Adam King    167.8lbs
     $200

5  Kevin Reed, Jason Evans                                  148.9lbs

6  Robbie Robertson, Ray Fitzgerald, Casey Crawley   
                                                                                  142.5lbs

7  Team Stick-em-deep/Matt Boiter,John Legander,             Gregg Thomson                                                      139.9lbs

8  Nick Jones, Cody Addison, Dan Ashley            136.2lbs

9  Team Shake & Bake/ John Stone, Bren Stone, 
    Jonathan Coile                                                     135.4lbs 

10  Team Da Bidness/ Wyatt Cunningham, Henry McClain,   
      Matt McNeely                                                      127.4lbs

11  Marshall Johnson, Ray Adripp                          122.0lbs.

12  Justin Moody, Mike Tharpe, Jamie Dozier       112.7lbs

13  Chris Cable, Barron Craig, Spencer Reeves    109.6lbs

14  Will Harris, Drake Winn, Colin Harrison             99.4lbs.

15  Dustin Thompson, Nick Hopkins, Josh Miller      N/A

16  Chris Tankersley, Trey Lord, Vince Robertson  N/A

17  Frank Knox, Cody Knox, Todd Nichols                 N/A

18  Reid Gove, Colton Whitlock, Bryan Stefani          N/A

19  James Wyatt, Ryan Daniels, Matthew Wyatt      N/A

20  Team Waylay/Juston Rabun,         N/A
       Shannon Rabun, Joe Newsome                            

21 Team Illuminate'm & Eliminate'm/ John-Charles Lollar, Shane Wyatt, Shane Moropin                N/A

22  Team Legend/ Tucker Hardy, Sid Robb, Ed Durham                                                    N/A

23  Midnight Stalkers/ Ben Bussey, Steve Hill, Clay Weaghington                                           N/A

24  Team Two Creek/ Darrell Reese, Kyle Reese, Richard Thornton                                                  N/A

25  Team Wideload/ Jeremy Sanderlin, Jesse Patterson, Ben Turner                                               N/A

26----* one team took there score card home * not sure where they placed. Teams with N/A results did not weigh in.

Frank Knox, Cody Knox, and Todd Nichols took the numbers pot with 76 fish.  They took home $175.00


We had an amazing turn out of 26 boats.  We raffled off over 60 prizes, including a Mission Menace bow, Sure Fire Flashlights, Custom Knife, Custom Box call, Muzzy Gear, Innerloc Bowfishing sight, Huddle House Gift Certificates, and other Misc. items, almost everyone left with something!  We also raised $130 for the Appling Archers Ministry.  We ate some great FREE Food.  Had one novelty shoot, shooting at a Rinehart Gar Fish, Chris Tankersley out shot everyone and won a $180 Sure Fire flashlight.  I appreciate everyone supporting CULPEPPER OUTDOORS  first bowfishing tournament, I look forward to putting on more on for you guys.  Thanks again to our sponsors MUZZY Bowfishing, Innerloc Bowfishing, CULPEPPER OUTDOORS, SureFire Flashlights, Mission/Mathews Archery, Lincoln County Chamber of Commerce and Huddle House of Lincolnton.
_______CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS!!!________
**** special thanks to Lincoln County Chamber of Commerce for providing FREE food and drinks for everyone participating.


----------



## creeksidelc

It was a great tournament! Thanks for putting it on! We will be back again for the next one.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Had a blast.... thanks Casey.... whens round two?


----------



## crawdad24

We may try to do another one just after turkey season (my time to shinelol  I tend to not get much done that time of year) or in June.  But this one will definitly be an annual event.  We'll probably keep it that weekend prior to opening weekend of turkey season every year.  I still cant believe the turnout, I appreciate all of the support.


----------



## crawdad24

creeksidelc said:


> It was a great tournament! Thanks for putting it on! We will be back again for the next one.



Thanks man.  Thanks again for coming.  If I can ever help you with anything, give me a shout.


----------



## crawdad24

Michael said:


> My hat is off to Casey for putting on a great shoot last night
> 
> There were well over 100 people there.
> 
> Yet I believe everyone had as much fun as we did
> 
> Thanks for all the work you put into this shoot.



Thanks for your support Michael.  Sorry I put "Mike" on your certificate.  Hopefully I'll get the opportunity to write it again.


----------



## Dawgs30814

*Awesome Shoot Casey*

Thanks for helping our sport.


----------



## UpSouth811

had a great time and think yall did a great job running it...also thanks to all the sponsers


----------



## Michael

crawdad24 said:


> Thanks for your support Michael.  Sorry I put "Mike" on your certificate.  Hopefully I'll get the opportunity to write it again.



You did a GREAT job. I look forard to shooting with ya again next time


----------



## bowfisher1

Looking forward to next year, This sport is growing and im glad to see this!


----------



## 67chevyjr

Had an awesome time!


----------



## Stoney15130

We had a great time


----------

